# General > General >  Bfest Saturday 14th August 2010

## Alli

Hey folks just a quick reminder that "Bfest" is on this weekend at the riverside, 14th August 2010. There are tickets still available but be quick as they are selling like hotcakes.

Lots of great music, kiddies things, beer tent, parking available in the field behind riverside.

Come and support a great family day out with some fantastic bands.

See you all there.

www.bfest2010.co.uk

----------


## Julia

Will tickets be available at the gate or must they be purchased in advance?

----------


## sweetpea

I can't wait. What a refreshing change for Wick. I ain't got a ticket yet but I'm assuming that I can get one on the day.

----------


## MusicWicker

Hi 

If tickets havent sold out before the day then you can buy one on the gate - but there is a capacity. I hear a lot of people are planning buying on the day so there may be a lot of people dissapointed. My advice is buy a ticket in advance from one of the outlets - 

Mcallans Wick & Thurso
Blackstairs Wick
Harbour Highlights Wick

The forecast is amazing so no need to hold back till the day!

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/...code=KW1&day=3

----------


## Dadie

Do we have a forecast by Tuggs for saturday?
I have more faith in her report being accurate as its done more locally.

Can you come and go throughout the day?

----------


## MusicWicker

Hi, you can come and go as you please yes. Don't have one from her no, would be good to have it though, I'll enquire. 

One other thing to make people aware of is that no food or drink can be brought into the arena on the day. 

Cheers

----------


## BAND1T

Fingers crossed for at least a dry day! Sun would just be an added bonus!

Hope it goes well. These people that are holding out for tickets on the day I think are going to be disappointed!

----------


## Alli

Bfest tickets still available at McAllans and Blackstairs, been doing the sun dance Ryan!!

----------


## sids

> - but there is a capacity. I hear a lot of people are planning buying on the day so there may be a lot of people dissapointed.


Really?  What is the maximum capacity of the Riverside?

----------


## MusicWicker

Capacity is 1200 - this isn't a field size related capacity. It is the number that we have the facilities to cater for safely.

----------


## sids

> safely.


Forgive my World-weary cynicism, but what exactly is the danger that you can only keep 1200 people safe from?

I'll be there, unless it's a washout. That's why I won't buy a ticket in advance.

----------


## Alli

Wellies n a waterproof will not be needed this weekend, only clear skies and sun been requested!! Even if it does R**N it will still be a great day out.

----------


## Kodiak

I am sure this will be a big success but why are the tickets so expensive?  £20 a ticket is a lot of money.

----------


## theboss

> I am sure this will be a big success but why are the tickets so expensive?  £20 a ticket is a lot of money.


Really? £20 is expensive?

There are 19 bands on the bill. That's just over £1 per band. Now come on! That's not expensive, that's incredibly reasonable. Plus there are other attractions there. 

The money that's involved in putting something like this on is ridiculous.

----------


## Dadie

Its not the price that is putting me off,
its the Caithness weather and the facilities for little ones.
If the little people are not catered for the parents wont get to see/listen to the bands and therefore wont buy the tickets!

----------


## MusicWicker

> I am sure this will be a big success but why are the tickets so expensive?  £20 a ticket is a lot of money.


If you knew how much this event is costing to stage you wouldn't be saying that. LiveWire would cost you £22 a ticket just to see them play in the Ironworks, so your getting the other 18 bands for -£2!!

Bands cost money, tents cost money. My main stage alone for this event is over £5,500 to hire for the day.

----------


## trix

i think 20 kwid is a reasonable price. if ye wis goin til a concert it wid cost ye travellin expenses too.

i da think il go as am on antibiotics which means i cana take a drink for 5 days  :: 

no only 'at but am goin til see amy macdonald next week in edinburgh. ma friend runs 'e venue an im invited as his "special guest" - back stage passes, VIP treatment!!! cool eh?  :: 

if i wisna goin til edinburgh then id defo go til 'e festival, drink or no drink  ::

----------


## Droopy

Musicwicker,

Well done to you for doing what your doing, and remember that 75% of people who read these threads realise the work and effort that goes into the planning and pulling off a venture such as Bfest........unfortunatly they dont post on here.

Thats left to the 25% of the population who have to find a problem with something before its even happened, i.e. ticket prices etc, and all under the anomimity of 'the org'. Dont let them drag you down...you have no need to justify to them what the stage costs or anything else, thats your business, not ours. You will only feed the negative minds by responding.

My advice...stay away from the org, (anyone who is likely to attend Bfest wont base it on what they read on here) and put all your efforts into the venue and all the other little niggles that will happen the next few days and make sure that Saturday goes as well as you can make it, you cant do more than that!

Again, well done and good luck!!

----------


## Tugmistress

Sorry, not been well for a couple of days, but starting to feel a little more human, i will do a forecast for saturday later this afternoon when the charts come out that i like to use  :Smile:

----------


## BAND1T

I would also like to give my best wishes to Ryan & the rest of the team for the day. Will certainly be there, rain, hail or shine.

£20 I think is a very, very reasonable price, if not cheap for the list of acts that are on the bill.

What do these people expect for £20 these days!

I am glad to see that someone has taken the incentive to arrange something like this and I hope it goes from strength to strength in years to come. 

All the best for B-fest!!

----------


## sweetpea

I agree about the price, £20 is nothing to see all these bands. Will the set up allow for me to take my dog?

----------


## Tubthumper

> i da think il go as am on antibiotics which means i cana take a drink for 5 days...


Something you caught in that pool in the states? :Wink: 

Seriously, I cannot believe the people who complain about £20 for a gig like this! having been involved in such things before, I know how big a deal this is, and what its success means for Wick.

Caithness folk, support this! Thank the guys who are organising it!! Support your County!!!

Those of you who complain, try doing something yourself, or SHUT UP! ::

----------


## Dadie

The poster doesnt say what time it starts.
So when do the bands start playing?
And when does it finish...?

----------


## theboss

Gates open at 11.45am, first band on stage at 12 Noon.

----------


## theboss

> Something you caught in that pool in the states?
> 
> Seriously, I cannot believe the people who complain about £20 for a gig like this! having been involved in such things before, I know how big a deal this is, and what its success means for Wick.
> 
> Caithness folk, support this! Thank the guys who are organising it!! Support your County!!!
> 
> Those of you who complain, try doing something yourself, or SHUT UP!


Are you and the boys making a surprise appearance Dad?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Are you and the boys making a surprise appearance Dad?


The arthritis is causing problems. If we can't get up in time, rest assured we'll be there in spirit.  ::

----------


## theboss

> The arthritis is causing problems. If we can't get up in time, rest assured we'll be there in spirit.


If you do make it, be sure to look out for those pyros this time.

----------


## Tubthumper

> If you do make it, be sure to look out for those pyros this time.


My under-trousers hair has never been the same since that episode!

If you're having pyrotechnics, I'm staying well clear!

----------


## theboss

> My under-trousers hair has never been the same since that episode!
> 
> If you're having pyrotechnics, I'm staying well clear!


You're quite safe. We won't be having pyros. We'll be on fire anyway...  :Wink:

----------


## Crackeday

> Its not the price that is putting me off,
> its the Caithness weather and the facilities for little ones.
> If the little people are not catered for the parents wont get to see/listen to the bands and therefore wont buy the tickets!


There is things for the little ones.
put it this way if you go to see a gig in Inverness,Aberdeen etc is there anything at the venue for the kids there?
Good luck for Saturday I'm sure it'll be a success! :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

No but if I was going to a gig in Inverness or Aberdeen for example, I would have asked my Mum and Dad to babysit weeks in advance if not months...ie before I got the tickets!
But this has been geared towards families so that is why I asked as I was wondering whether to take the kids along or not.
If they are going to have fun things to do we will all have a good day out ::

----------


## GuitarHero

£20 is a great price for a ticket, especially with a band like LiveWire on the bill and it sounds like it's goin to be a really big event with a variety of different things at it. It's good to have something happening local to look forward til and it's the music and atmosphere I'm most lookin forward til, it annoys me when people always mention alcohol when talking about things these days, boo hoo so you can't drink in public places now - big deal - if all your thinking about is getting drunk that's quite sad really.

----------


## MusicWicker

> No but if I was going to a gig in Inverness or Aberdeen for example, I would have asked my Mum and Dad to babysit weeks in advance if not months...ie before I got the tickets!
> But this has been geared towards families so that is why I asked as I was wondering whether to take the kids along or not.
> If they are going to have fun things to do we will all have a good day out


There will be a bouncy castle, bungee run, bucking bronco, ice cream, candy floss, slush puppys - plenty to keep the little ones occupied - plus they might even be happy listening to the music! 
 ::

----------


## Tugmistress

It's looking like it should be a great day, slight high cloud around and a slight breeze, possibly even t-shirt and shorts weather  :Grin:

----------


## trix

> it annoys me when....


seems yer annoyed kwite alot these days.....ye want til take a chill pill  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> seems yer annoyed kwite alot these days.....ye want til take a chill pill


 Yup, if you cant drink, take something else instead.  ::

----------


## trix

> But this has been geared towards families so that is why I asked as I was wondering whether to take the kids along or not.
> If they are going to have fun things to do we will all have a good day out


as far as am aware dadie, they hev a bouncy castle for bairns.

----------


## Alli

Ryan and the gang are down putting up the fencing tonight/tomorrow. For those of you that are complaining that £20 is too much for a ticket...........GET REAL!
Wickers/Caithness folk are quite happy to spend £35 upwards per ticket to go away and see great bands south, ie Inverness, Glasgow, Aberdeen all of which incurs travel costs, food costs and quite often overnight accommodation. All this can make a concert well over £130/£150 person. Caithness people (in the minority I hope) complain there is never anything on up here, then when somebody puts on an event, they either don't support it or complain it's too expensive. 
Caithness folkies lets show the rest of Scotland we can party, party, party. Stop complaining and support local folk who have tried on more than one occasion to get big names up here.

Support Bfest, it's going to be MAGIC! Lets get it on the music map and even make it as big as Belladrum (one day Ryan). So for those of you who don't have tickets McAllans ASAP!!!!

----------


## Julia

> I agree about the price, £20 is nothing to see all these bands. Will the set up allow for me to take my dog?


I don't think it's suitable to take a dog, may be too loud for it.

Looking forward to tomorrow, taking my two kids for a great family day out, hopefully an annual experience!

----------


## Dadie

Sounds good as there is something for my girls to do.
I might go through for it now as I was thinking spending £20 on a ticket and spending the day in the playpark across the river........ :: 
But hubby is back down in Inverness, so it would only be me and the kids.....

----------


## Setanta

Waoo amazing facilities are being set up for this, a serious lot of work. This has to be one of the best things to happen in Caithness and so cheap too.
Who said it was a dry concert its not there is a bar available

----------


## Dadie

Hopefully the weather is dry.
And the bar doesnt end up dry :: 

For those wishing to drink that is!

----------


## Julia

Sorted my tickets at last, well chuffed!

----------


## sweetpea

> I don't think it's suitable to take a dog, may be too loud for it.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow, taking my two kids for a great family day out, hopefully an annual experience!


I knew it was a dumb idea as soon as I said it, although he loves music :Smile: 

I aint been near any of the ticket outlets to get one, hoping to pay at gate.

----------


## pegasus

> Waoo amazing facilities are being set up for this, a serious lot of work. This has to be one of the best things to happen in Caithness and so cheap too.
> Who said it was a dry concert its not there is a bar available


Seems like you are in luck with the weather up there to day.
Hve fun! 
Better than a flash mob tee hee!  ::

----------


## Moira

> <snip> they might even be happy listening to the music!


Turn up the volume please.    We've been listening all day but can't quite make out the words.....  Hope you're all having a fantastic festival - it sounds really good!  :Grin: 

_Cheapskate from the North-side......_

----------


## welsh-witch

i went this afternoon with the wee one and we thought it was great, everyone seemed to be enjoying it, so i think £20 very well spent ::

----------


## MileHigh

Well Done Ryan. Hopefully this can become an annual event

----------


## tommy1979

just home, wicked day!!! well worth the ticket price....livewire were awesome, we was moshing it up at the front loving every minute :-D

BRING ON NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!

----------


## carasmam

> Turn up the volume please.    We've been listening all day but can't quite make out the words.....  Hope you're all having a fantastic festival - it sounds really good! 
> 
> _Cheapskate from the North-side......_


Lol at Moira, I never heard a thing either :-)

Well done to all the people who organised it too.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Well done.  :Grin: 

My daughter came in last night declaring it was a great time and we could hear the faint sound of the music at our house five miles from Wick.  :Grin: 

Moira its not the volume that meant you couldnt hear the words clearly I think thats how they sing songs these days  :: 

Again well done to all involved looking forward to hearing another one.

----------


## Camra

Well done Ryan & Co, had a great time, thought the Side were excellent as was Chris Helme: absolutely first class.
Good to see local bands with original material holding their own too.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I only managed to get there for a few hours in the evening but what i seen of it was excellent. Alot of hard work and money went in to setting this up hope they reap the rewards of all the hard work, Well done to all who put this event together. Wick really needs something like this for all to enjoy.

----------


## ATHRoss

An absolutely brilliant day out yesterday. The facilities were great, the bands were excellent and the weather held out too.

Everyone I spoke to said they were very impressed and cant wait for the next one.

Well done Ryan for having the vision and the desire to make this happen - all credit to you....

----------


## Setanta

Great day and a wonderful atmosphere and thankfully the weather held out. Congratulations to Ryan and Co for bringing this to Wick. So looking forward to the next one, bigger and better :-)

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> I am sure this will be a big success but why are the tickets so expensive? £20 a ticket is a lot of money.


 
EH?????????????? £20 for a music festival is brilliant, I was at T in the Park in 2007 & it cost me £180 for a ticket- that was before all the camping gear the food the drink & the travel.

I cant quite believe someone would come out with such a negative comment, Music Wicker has tried his very best to bring bands to Wick(god knows we need something in this toon) Ive been to a few gigs but I couldnt be at yesterdays gig as I am stuck in the middle o the North Sea.

Ive seen some o the clips on youtube & all I can say is well done to all involved & hopefully I will be there next year. Wick needs something like this, its been crying out for it.

Mr Winehouse ::

----------


## telfordstar

> EH?????????????? £20 for a music festival is brilliant, I was at T in the Park in 2007 & it cost me £180 for a ticket- that was before all the camping gear the food the drink & the travel.
> 
> I cant quite believe someone would come out with such a negative comment, Music Wicker has tried his very best to bring bands to Wick(god knows we need something in this toon) Ive been to a few gigs but I couldnt be at yesterdays gig as I am stuck in the middle o the North Sea.
> 
> Ive seen some o the clips on youtube & all I can say is well done to all involved & hopefully I will be there next year. Wick needs something like this, its been crying out for it.
> 
> Mr Winehouse


 
Maybe you being "stuck out in middle of north sea" Is the reason you could afford a ticket at £180!

I didna go to befest but maybe i might give it a go next year, maybe.

----------


## Setanta

> I didna go to befest but maybe i might give it a go next year, maybe.


You missed a great day  :Smile:

----------


## wickplayer

Well done Ryan for puttingon such a fantastic day.
Weather was Great, Music was AMAZING! And refreashments were fantastic and at reasonable prices. The tickets were a brill price too. Well worth the money.

----------


## loganbiffy

A massive thanks to Ryan for making this happen.
It is possibly the best thing to happen to Caithness in the last ten years.
My band played and we got to see some other fantastic bands and the whole vibe of the festival was top-notch. 

Great facilities and everyone really seemed to enjoy themselves.

Well done Ryan and co!

Let's see it as a 2-day event next year  :Grin:

----------


## telfordstar

> You missed a great day


 
I know would of liked to go but had something on so couldnt  :Frown:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I just had a look on you tube.

A clip for those who missed it.  :Smile:  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmmkJTmHSy0

----------


## Dadie

I never got past the playpark :: 
Just as I thought....but it sounded really good and wished the kids wanted to go..but Lauren said it was too noisy :Frown: 
Would try again but minus the kids as they are just too little yet!

----------


## Julia

We had a great time, glad I brought camping chairs, the kids had a whale of a time and my son who is only 3 lasted from 12 noon until after 9pm.

Really liked Chris Helme and The Side, Live Wire were amazing!

Didn't check out the bands in the Marquee at all but heard bits and bobs while on coffee trips.

A brilliant day, brilliant atmosphere, good value for money and the sun came out in parts which was great too!  I've been to too many gigs to mention and it was great to have something on our very own doorstep.

Hope to do it all again next year. Well done to the organisers!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Maybe you being "stuck out in middle of north sea" Is the reason you could afford a ticket at £180!


Eh ?  On that assumption , then only us who work offshore could afford to go to TITP ??  Thats a bit of a strange statement tbh.  I ken plenty of folk who went that year & most dont work offshore, they did what I did & saved up for a couple of months.

Anyhow back to the topic, Well done Ryan

----------


## telfordstar

> Eh ? On that assumption , then only us who work offshore could afford to go to TITP ?? Thats a bit of a strange statement tbh. I ken plenty of folk who went that year & most dont work offshore, they did what I did & saved up for a couple of months.
> 
> Anyhow back to the topic, Well done Ryan


 
Not really a presumption no!

----------


## Crackeday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmmkJTmHSy0
(I never posted it but thankjs whoever did.)
Thats a vid from youtube for anyone who wasnt there. Looked amazing, makes you proud to be a wicker.
Never made it myself due to work but* DEFINITELY* will be there next year.
Good on you Ryan(for organising) *AND* the people of caithness(for turning up).
Cant wait for next year!!!

----------

